# schrader fireplace



## greythorn3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i just got a woodstove, well it looks like one, has 8" flue, but says SCHRADER FIREPLACE on the doors. looks like timberline to me, doors dont seem to close tight, seems cheaply built but in good condition. 

anyone have one of these stoves? im used to blazeking quality so this lighter feeling stove is new to me gonna maybe use it to heat a shed or part of the barn, not sure yet.


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen old Schrader stoves around. They are heavy tanks, but didn't look to special. Moved to the old stoves forum, hopefully you will get a better response here.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 23, 2011)

wow is this newer the OLD STOVE section? i havent been on in a while.

thanks


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 24, 2011)

some pics there is allot for creosole


----------



## webbie (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a fairly popular stove from about 1978 to 1982.

Although it is called a Fireplace, it's really just a steel stove.

Looks like it definitely doesn't burn clean (was pre-EPA of course)


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> It was a fairly popular stove from about 1978 to 1982.
> 
> Although it is called a Fireplace, it's really just a steel stove.
> 
> Looks like it definitely doesn't burn clean (was pre-EPA of course)



i think the fool that owned it just didnt know how to use a woodstove. my old blazeking burns good.. but put a idiot at the controls it would look like that.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i think im gonna put it up for sale and try to get one of them nc30 homedepot stoves, i could use it in the barn, but i would rather have a nice one in the house, to save on fuel oil costs.


----------



## iceisasolid (Feb 28, 2011)

I think that Schrader is a Fisher clone (patent infringer).  I seem to recall the name in the Fisher biography. Here in the intermtn NW, Schrader (and Timberline) is still used as I have learned, just like the Fisher Stoves.    

It seems that it would work fine.  I don't think that it is supposed to have gasket material in the door though, they used the Fisher door seal.  They are reported to put out a lot of heat.  My uncle had timberline similar to that and swore it was an awesome heater.  Your model looks like a Fisher Grandpa/ma series stove competitor.   It looks like a decent barn heater.


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 2, 2011)

well i put it up there for 300 bones, we will see what happens, thats all i need to get the nc30


----------



## Dieselbreath (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks just like the one I have in my shop. Wouldn't put it in my house. Heats pretty good. I paid $75.00 for it.


----------

